# 10+x zoom camera under 16k



## adityaxone (Jan 6, 2011)

Suggest me some good cameras under or around 16k INR.
My priorities are:
> atleast 10x zoom
> fast image processing
> decent battery backup
> body like DSLRs, which are big and good to handle.

Image size(megapixel thing) and the LCD size, quality is not an issue.

I just know about the Sony H55, but don't like its compact body. And i don't 'need' a 14mp lens. I think I can get camera having lower mp but larger zooming capability for that price in other brands.
So, suggest me some.


----------



## azzu (Jan 6, 2011)

adityaxone said:


> > atleast 10x zoom
> > fast image processing
> > decent battery backup
> > body like DSLRs, which are big and good to handle.



Nikon l110 suits u perfectly , if u can live with total auto functions...
-15x zoom
-quite fast as i know ( very slow in low light conditions)
-Great batt backup ( aa batts with atleast 400 shots per recharge)
-looks same to DSLR


----------



## acewin (Jan 7, 2011)

Fuji FinePix S2500HD--
price 14K~
also there is S2800HD
in canon u can check S130 IX


----------



## adityaxone (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks a lot azzu and acewin...i've chosen sx130...it's got better manual controls.


----------

